# Review of Con Moto Cellos by Performance Samples



## donbodin (May 22, 2018)

Sample Library Review Contributor Steven McDonald reviews Performance Samples Con Moto Cellos.

"With smooth handling of energetic or delicate playing, Con Moto Cellos features a surprising and powerful amount of flexibility with only one patch and no articulation switching."
Full written review here: http://bit.ly/2GGpoUP


----------



## JimR. (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice go to for quick scores. And the price is right.


----------

